# The “I know things are dire out there, but this will make you smile” thread



## SMMY (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, the news all around us is pretty unpleasant for the most part and for some of our Specktra ladies, even less pleasant. So I thought it would be nice to have a thread that is strictly for cheering everyone up, sans material goodies, cause not everything is about lipgloss. This is the thread to post your cute puppy/kitty/bunny/iguana (????) pictures in. Any heart warming-squishy stories are welcomed also. We can share jokes, risqué or not, in this thread and generally remind ourselves that whatever else we may have lost, we haven’t lost our hearts or our sense of humor.
So please bring forth the merriment and da love and share your jokes, pics, stories and whathaveyous.  

Oh and cute kitty alert below:


----------



## kristakamikaze (Jan 23, 2009)

Cocoa at three months old, after a bath, nappin' on me xD





Cocoa recently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love my baby


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 23, 2009)

This is the dog that hubby and I are hoping to rescue.. she is a 5 1/2 year old Rodesian Ridgeback / Australian Shepherd cross.  She has some fear issues so we have to get in touch with the rescue to get more information, but her pictures have melted my heart!


----------



## marvlgrl2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Great idea for a thread. I have nothing to post at the moment but I'm enjoying seeing what everyone else has!


----------



## concertina (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## concertina (Jan 23, 2009)

I *really* like lolcats.


----------



## Zeastlake (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't have anything to post.. but what a lovely idea


----------



## zabbazooey (Jan 23, 2009)

Me and my 9 week old Seal Lynx Point Snow Bengal kitten named Leonidas


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zabbazooey* 

 
_





Me and my 9 week old Seal Lynx Point Snow Bengal kitten named Leonidas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
eeee!!!  My hubby LOVES Bengal's.. if I wasn't so allergic to cats, we would probably get one.  I have a cat now but I can't even touch her *sniff*


----------



## zabbazooey (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_eeee!!!  My hubby LOVES Bengal's.. if I wasn't so allergic to cats, we would probably get one.  I have a cat now but I can't even touch her *sniff*_

 
It's been said that a Bengal's fur is more pelt-like than fur because of the Asian Snow Leopard blood in them.

I love my Bengal. We're teaching him how to play fetch and in the springtime -- walk on a leash. It's like having a dog who can use the litterbox. Best of both worlds


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 23, 2009)

I give you ladies a little bit of Liam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love him so.

http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m...n/CIMG2713.jpg


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 23, 2009)

My girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















They always make me smile - I hope they make you smile too.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## SMMY (Jan 23, 2009)

These are all so adorable-love the kitties, puppies etc. And Liam is incredibly cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can feel my blood pressure drop and my insulin levels increase just by looking at all these pictures. Thank you ladies for sharing your superfabuooadorable pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and I especially heart the LOLcats. I haz a fierce kitty too!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 23, 2009)

Here is my boy Coach Kitten:


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jan 24, 2009)

Attachment 7697

Attachment 7698

Attachment 7699

Attachment 7700


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 24, 2009)

My dog absolutely HATES wearing clothes. Yours is precious.

Kid Funny:

I was getting ready to go to pole class a couple of nights ago, and MiniMe asks where I'm headed. I kind of pause, and I say "Um. A fitness class."

"...what are you trying to fit into?"


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm not fond of clothes on dogs, but that sweater was just too cute. And my boyfriend and I agreed when we adopted Oscar that if we ever put him in clothing, it would be an argyle sweater. So when I found that, I knew I had to get it. He doesn't mind it too much, but we don't torture him with it too much


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 24, 2009)

All my pictures are video game related 8D


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 24, 2009)

this is one of my kitties annie. this picture makes me smile because it looks like she's guarding a bottle or peri peri sauce! hee hee!


----------



## Lapis (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok I have a cute story, my dd is 2 years and learning her alphabet, so I told her sing "a, b, c for daddy"
She smiled and started singing "a, b ,c, d.....daddy!" And gave a huge smile, lol


----------



## zabbazooey (Jan 26, 2009)

More pictures of my baby "Snow Leopard" Leonidas!!







His spots are coming in! DF and I are so excited


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jan 26, 2009)

Meet Itchy and Scratchy!  Shown with Mama Chloe!











The little boys were born just tonight and are so cute and soft!  These are Myotonic Goats, so when they get older they'll "faint" when they get startled.  Gotta love the little guys!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 26, 2009)

This is such a cute thread and def has me smiling =]

Too bad I can't get a pet right now, I really want a dog. But the allergies are pretty unpredictable blahh. 

But if I could get one right now I'd either get a all black Pomeranian or a muddy reddish color pitbull like the one Cesar Milan from Dog Whisperer has named Daddy whose such a sweety!


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_Meet Itchy and Scratchy! Shown with Mama Chloe!











The little boys were born just tonight and are so cute and soft! These are Myotonic Goats, so when they get older they'll "faint" when they get startled. Gotta love the little guys!_

 
OMG, I LOVE goats.  I don't know what it is about them, but I have always wanted a goat.  LOL @ Itchy and Scratchy.. those are the names of my boobs!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_Meet Itchy and Scratchy! Shown with Mama Chloe!











The little boys were born just tonight and are so cute and soft! These are Myotonic Goats, so when they get older they'll "faint" when they get startled. Gotta love the little guys!_

 
I just died and went to heaven. Can I come over?


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jan 26, 2009)

Goats are super sweet, I really like mine.  My husband and I have six now, five fainting goats and one Nigerian Dwarf...they are all small too, about the size of a pygmy goat only not built like a bulldog.

MzzRach, you should come over!  They are so sweet and cuddly...you would love them!


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 28, 2009)

I've been feeling a bit glum lately
This really cheered me up a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope you enjoy it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(I think it's funny b/c I've never seen star wars either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Star Wars: Retold (by someone that's never seen it) from JoeNick


----------



## melozburngr (Jan 28, 2009)

fainting goats!!!

oh.. and thought on this forum people might get a chuckle out of this!!


----------



## couturesista (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_fainting goats!!!

oh.. and thought on this forum people might get a chuckle out of this!!




_

 
Yes, it did!


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 29, 2009)

the gay penguins that got married made me go awwwwwwwww

Gay penguin pair tie the knot | The Sun |News


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 29, 2009)

Animal Tracks


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm so high-brow. lol  Enjoy some nut jokes......


----------



## NicksWifey (Jan 31, 2009)

My life pretty much sucks right now and the only thing that makes me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is my kitten, MAC, so here are some recent pics!

Checking out his namesake!





Napping in the Giants helmet!





I look like crap, but this picture always makes me feel better.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 1, 2009)

death by stereo? HAHAHA!


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 1, 2009)

I know this pic of Chewy is posted already, but I giggle when I see it:





My genius husband decided to buy this sweater because it was on clearance. He bought an XS (a size that would fit about a 4 lb. dog) and thought he could stuff our 20 lb cat, Domino, into it. That didn't fly, so he nabbed our 10 lb. cat, Chewy< and put him in the sweater. The look of death on his face about says it all:




After that Chewy wouldn't let DH near him for several hours...gee, I wonder why? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Annnnd finally, Domino who knows not the meaning of modesty:


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 1, 2009)

^^My cat's named Chewy too. After Chewbacca from Star Wars.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Feb 1, 2009)

This really makes me smile:

YouTube - Baby and Boxer Seen on "The Bonnie Hunt Show"


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 1, 2009)

This has made people smile before 8D

http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/9650/chadyahm5.jpg


----------



## ImMACnificent (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_This has made people smile before 8D

http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/9650/chadyahm5.jpg_

 

HAHAHAHAHA WTF? 

Hilarious.


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_^^My cat's named Chewy too. After Chewbacca from Star Wars. _

 
That was part of why we named him that...he was a tiny little fuzzball.  But, he also chewed on EVERYTHING!  Fortunately, he grew out of that, and now only chews on stuff when he's in one of his special, playful moods.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 1, 2009)

The hubby and I love Star Wars so much so how could we not name our wad of fur Chewbacca? Thanks to everyone who posted. This thread makes me smile.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I know this pic of Chewy is posted already, but I giggle when I see it:






...._

 
This is hilarious!  I couldn't see his tongue hanging out in the avatar!  lol


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_My life pretty much sucks right now and the only thing that makes me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is my kitten, MAC, so here are some recent pics!

I look like crap, but this picture always makes me feel better.



_

 
What a cutie Mac is!  He is getting so big!



purrtykitty said:


> I know this pic of Chewy is posted already, but I giggle when I see it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## concertina (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_This is hilarious!  I couldn't see his tongue hanging out in the avatar!  lol_

 
Me neither! I had no idea! I loved seeing it big.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_My life pretty much sucks right now and the only thing that makes me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is my kitten, MAC, so here are some recent pics!

Checking out his namesake!





Napping in the Giants helmet!





I look like crap, but this picture always makes me feel better.



_

 
OH MY GOD!!! He's gotten so big!


----------



## nzgal (Feb 21, 2009)

This is wonderful thread! Here are some photos of my furkids:


Piper





Bear & his favorite humping toy:





Piper in a pot:





Bear loves Piper:


----------



## nzgal (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh, and here's a couple of other things that always makes me smile:

YouTube - Otters holding hands

YouTube - Hahaha - that laugh, oh lawd, it is so precious.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 22, 2009)

My cat does the "makin' biscuits" thing. (She kneads you with her paws) 

But when she does it she gets a VERY concentrated very serious look on her face and she looks EVIL! 

But she isn't. She is very sweet and she has NEVER once tried to bite or claw at me. 






And my Special Boy. Mid Yawn.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 22, 2009)




----------

